# Canned spray paint nozzel



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I find myself often coming here for advice and need to pay back.

When using spray paint I often use only a small amount and the can gets put away. Next time I want to use it will not spray, I thought I turned the can upside down and sprayed it:blink:??

Now I keep a small plastic container with a tight fitting lid in my paint stuff. When done spraying I remove the nozzle and put it in the container with enough mineral spirits to cover the nozzles in there.

Also works with spray adhesives! 

I use an old prescription bottle and a pair of tweezers. Any container will work, the key to success is a tight fitting lid and putting it back on.

I have not had a nozzle failure in years! HTH JIm


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Last can of Tremco I bought has a new and improved type of nozzle that seems to be permanently mounted, no more borrowing a nozzle from another can, that should increase sales.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I will start looking for a drum and put the entire can in upside down! 

Maybe the cap would work, some have a smaller inner circle, fill with MS, store can upside down?

Resistance is not futile! JIm


----------



## bearman (Sep 3, 2013)

some cans you can turn can upside down, spray a few seconds, it will blow clear, won't clog spray tip.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the problem is paint clogging the nozzle you can remove them from the can, soak them in lacquer thinner and usually blow the obstruction out with an air nozzle. 

Sometimes though a can sitting for a long time takes a great deal of agitation to break up the solids in the bottom of the can. Then some enamels can just separate and go bad sitting on a shelf where it tries to sprays flakes of dried paint. There is really nothing to do but dispose of the can when that happens.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I seldom use an entire can of spray paint. Often it is a small amount many times. I use to use the propellent up before the paint was gone clearing the nozzle. Now no more problems. Works for me. JIm


----------

